# Aud Allroad Dream Challenge..



## paulsb01 (Mar 11, 2003)

The Gauntlet has been tossed.
What can the top Chip/DiPP tuners do with $4500.00 retail (parts only) to an allroad 2.7T? (tip or manual)
This is the Premise:
Revo, APR, GIAC, MTM and Dahblack through their primary US Performance Partner (AWE, Joe Hoppen, TJM, APR, Revotechnik?, etc.) Will all compete for the best all around performing/daily driver's allroad.
Since labor is such a variable it will not factor into this. It's limited to a retail value of $4500.00 in parts. Parts can be any type of enhancement: ECU Enhancement, Tires, wheels CAI, Intercoolers, Turbos, and Exhaust, etc. (If Tire rack or Discount tire want to participate... then more money would be left for mods.)
The points will be in the following areas:
(With no adjustments or further settings made once the mods are done.)
MPG: A 150 Mile city/highway cycle to determine best average MPG while driving normally.
0-60 Times, 40-70 times and best HP/Torque on a series of dyno runs.
Track. 
Best average Times 2 runs per car/driver. 5 drivers get to drive each car 5 laps each with the time being assigned to the car, not the driver. Each driver is allowed 20 minutes of practice runs in their own car then they drive the other cars and finish the comp. in their own car.
Auto Cross
A similar format as the track with the best average time by the car for all runs.
Am I missing anything?
The cars will be displayed at Waterfest in July where the events will occur in one weekend this summer. The entire competition can happen there if Raceway Park finishes their road course.)
Prize: Bragging rights for the mod company and the car's owner.
All we need is 4 more volunteers. (My idea. I'm in automatically.)
We also need the performance shop to belly up to the bar. As they will pay for everything being they will see the end result and benefit. (sales)
I'll wake up now....I said it was a DREAM challenge...didn't I.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Aud Allroad Dream Challenge.. (paulsb01)*

Good luck with this Paul. I responded to your emails. If we can help do this, please let me know. It sounds like you have contacts at EC, Eurotuner, etc. If not, I can certainly try to pass stuff along. 
I'll wait to hear from you regarding the points we discussed before we make any move to contact anyone on this.
Sounds like a cool comparo.


----------

